# small fiberglass side console (stock)



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

I am considering buying a boat that is for sale, but would want to convert to small console. I can find anywhere on the net that sells a bolt on the gunnell small side console. Anyone have any ideas where the sell stock side consoles?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

Where are you located? I could build one that looks factory and bolts on if that’s what you want! About any decent glass guy can. Check around for marine surplus dealers too, they buy out a lot of leftover stock!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Boatbrains said:


> Where are you located? I could build one that looks factory and bolts on if that’s what you want! About any decent glass guy can. Check around for marine surplus dealers too, they buy out a lot of leftover stock!



I have some glass work for you ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2018)

noeettica said:


> I have some glass work for you ...


Where are you located? Pm me what ya need done.


----------

